
No Flash, No Problem - shawndumas
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2012/07/04/baig-flash
======
mparlane
Things have changed, Adobe itself has said it will no longer release Flash for
Android. Kind of hard to say "doesn't support flash" when Adobe is the one who
doesn't support it.

~~~
lostlogin
What percentage of android devices will that decision affect though? Not a lot
for quite a long time I suspect. Do in terms of the affect on the user, it
seems a relevant problem

